# I reccomend Paul Helm’s work on Calvin and the Atonement



## dudley (Mar 19, 2010)

In Christian Theology atonement refers to the doctrine of the reconciliation between God and man through the accomplished death and resurrection of Jesus Christ. However we Reformed Protestants have an understanding that does not exist in other denominations as we have it in the Reformed faith. The Reformed teaching is beautiful and wonderful. When I was a Roman catholic we were told we believed in the atonement of Christ but there were all sorts of man made additions placed on it for salvation.

I am always seeking a fuller understanding of Protestantism and what it is to be a Reformed Protestant and what our beliefs are. I started to read this week Paul Helm’s work on Calvin and the Atonement. I am inspired by Calvin's teachings and now getting a better understanding of the Reformed Protestant teaching on Atonement.

I am now fully comprehending that atonement “is the expiation of sin and the propitiation of God by the incarnation, life, sufferings, and death of Jesus Christ; the obedience and death of Christ on behalf of sinners as the ground of redemption; in the narrow sense, the sacrificial work of Christ for sinners.”

I highly recommend Paul Helm’s work on Calvin and the Atonement. I also would appreciate recommendations of other articles and or books on the subject.


----------



## Reformed Rush (Mar 19, 2010)




----------

